

Company hashtags could drown Twitter in spam - dkasper
http://tedchris.posterous.com/moonfruit-math-could-drown-twitter-in-spam-fi-0

======
dkasper
I just saw that moonfruit gave away an iPod Touch to a "creative" entry where
a girl made a youtube song about moonfruit. Interesting development because at
least this was more than a random giveaway, it actually took some effort.

------
TrevorJ
These things tend to be one or two hit wonders. Most professionals will see
this as the Titter equivalent of chain letters and won't take part in the
future.

